# Alkaline water.Very ease and very helpful



## fer00000 (Jul 11, 2009)

It is very ease to prepare and really helpful for me. I find the 'world' of alkaline water. :

http://www.ehow.com/about_4743810_alkaline-water-health-benefits.html





The story of people in hunza valley: 
http://www.ionmicrowater.com/info/Hunza.aspx

This video of psichiatry Corinne Allen is really interesting.Corinee Allen is talking about a connection alkaline water and brain: 





......

In Japan use alkaline water long time before.
I try first with sodium bicarbonate but my hiperthension goes worst. So i try with lemon and it is working. I mix water with lemon but just the minimun cuantity of lemon in order to convert the water in alkaline water. If i put more lemon the taste is very acid and the stomach does not receive right.
I drink as much as i need per day.
The feeling is when you eat lunch or dinner the body goes acid (depersonalization...) but if the rest of the day you are drinking alkaline water you reach a correct balance.

I prepare water alkaline as simply as sounds with lemon water, but there are hundreds of companies that sell complex and expensive machines that create alkaline water. I have not tried this.

Just i wanted share this information and i would like to know if anyone feels some relief.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

i'm sorry, but this sounds like nonsense. If you add lemon juice to sodium bicarbonate, you get sodium citrate. You'll either end up with an excess of sodium bicarbonate in which case the water will be alkaline, or else an excess of citric acid in which case the water will be acid. If you get it balanced the water will be neutral. In any case I seem to dimly recall that sodium citrate is a pH buffer


----------



## fer00000 (Jul 11, 2009)

No, i mix lemon with water and that's all. Before i tried bicarbonate and water (never bicarbonate and lemon in the same time)

http://www.energiseforlife.com/wordpress/2006/02/10/lemon-water-alkalising-superstar/
http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1187536


----------

